
Personal Kanban 101 - martinlaz
http://personalkanban.com/pk/personal-kanban-101/
======
yitchelle
While this is good, it goes into the mix with 100s of other similar or same
apps (but with a different name). What I have yet to see is how to increase
the motivation to actually close the things on the list. Anyone with hints?

I try to be mindful of the things on my list, especially when I add new items
on to it, but closing it out is a different story.

~~~
tuxxy
I hate to be that blockchain guy, but using Ethereum might be fun for this.

Stake some amount of ETH for an issue and when it closes you get it back. If
it goes over some time period, the staked ETH begins to burn.

Just a thought. Could make a fun hackathon project. :)

~~~
personjerry
Beeminder already does this with normal money

~~~
yebyen
Beeminder is cool, but have you seen the sister project Commits.to?

It's basically "Service Level Indicators" for your GTD queue

------
kitotik
This is just uh, Kanban. The ‘Personal’ part is irrelevant in practice.

That being said, for both personal and professional projects of any scale,
I’ve found Kanban with elements of GTD mixed in extremely useful.

~~~
cvhashim
GTD?

~~~
srikz
Getting Things Done is a time management method, described in the book of the
same title by productivity consultant David Allen. The GTD method rests on the
idea of moving planned tasks and projects out of the mind by recording them
externally and then breaking them into actionable work items.

[https://gettingthingsdone.com/](https://gettingthingsdone.com/)

~~~
austhrow743
Here is a good summary of it.

[https://hamberg.no/gtd/](https://hamberg.no/gtd/)

------
travbrack
I've been iterating on this with Trello in my personal life for about a year
now. It's depressing to see all the things I intend to do and am not getting
done for one reason or another, but I am dropping far fewer things on the
floor than I used to.

~~~
yebyen
I've been doing the same thing on "commits.to"

Here you can see all the things I haven't done on time:
[http://kb.commits.to/](http://kb.commits.to/) and the backlog of things I
already did, of course, too, but I like to focus on those red things at the
top of the page.

This is a beta thing that will probably go 1.0(/2.0?) soon, there's no signup
page, don't look for a signup page...

------
nisa
I've put all work and personal stuff into kanbanflow.com - I'm using several
boards and attempt to do everything using their included pomodoro timer that
_also_ tracks the time for you. This is the only thing that worked for me to
get myself to somewhat be able to account for works/tasks the I've done and it
keeps me focussed on important but unpleasent todo-list issues. I didn't look
very hard but I've found no self-hosted alternatives that offer the
kanban/pomodoro/tracking aspects, if you know something please let me know :)

------
Ameo
I've been using an open source Kanban webapp called Kanboard
([https://kanboard.org/](https://kanboard.org/)) for a while now, and I'm very
happy with it. It's a cinch to self-host, and it has all the functionality I
need with multiple boards, the option for multiple user accounts,
visualizations, etc.

~~~
francis-io
I also self host this with docker using a docker postgres backend to persist
data and another container to dump, encrypt and upload to S3. You can also set
it to store images and attachments in the database too which makes it easy to
back up. It's a bit basic, but it's all I need for a few kanban boards. The
mobile interface could use some love, but I tend to use it from my laptop
anyway.

My workflow is an "eventually" column that I dump any idea I have for
something I'd like to do. As soon as it pops into my head I capture it as a
task. Once a week or two sort and expand on these tickets, or split them up if
they are too big and pull the ones I want to work on into the "ready" column.
I manually limit tasks to 5 in the "in progress" column, but it also contains
tasks I'm blocked on.

I really recommend people try out Kanboard if they have the desire to self
host. Once I set it up in a docker-compose file along with a backup container,
it's needed no management since.

(The author also created an RSS self hosted reader which is also great if you
like the idea of simplicity and self hosting / controlling your own data
[https://miniflux.app/](https://miniflux.app/) )

------
jmickey
I've had good success with using Trello and Portable Kanban
([http://edgars.lazdini.lv/portable-
kanban/](http://edgars.lazdini.lv/portable-kanban/)) for personal task
management.

One advantage of Personal Kanban is that it is a native app, so there is no
latency between writing something down, moving tasks across boards. Sadly, it
is not open source.

------
catchmeifyoucan
"Take back your life with Outlook" is a similar book that outlines how you
could make your email more actionable and stay on top of it.

------
bdibs
Would anyone recommend this for a solo developer?

Personally I'm a fan of a mix of physical sticky notes and Trello, but I'm
always open to new ideas. I could see this being more of a hassle than I'd
like, but I could be wrong.

~~~
an_opabinia
As a solo developer, you should only be doing the things you are really
excited to do, not waging psychological warfare against yourself.

~~~
keyle
Ahah well written. And you're 100% on point.

------
unicornporn
I selfhost Kanboard for work and personal use
[https://kanboard.org/](https://kanboard.org/)

It works with a SQLite db, so no migration issues. Highly recommended.

------
ernsheong
I am making a Trello alternative that tries to inculcate Kanban principles..

You can try it out and see if it works for you. It's at
[https://www.kanrails.com](https://www.kanrails.com), and currently in Beta
(no paywall). Hope to get some good feedback from HN!

~~~
aarohmankad
It's cool that you're working on this! But piece of advice: It would be really
nice to see the platform (a screenshot or video) before having to sign up.

~~~
ernsheong
Thanks for the feedback, I will act on this soon! For now,
[https://twitter.com/KanRails](https://twitter.com/KanRails) has some
screenshots :)

------
l0b0
Entire screen blocked by sign-up form? Closed so fast bits were flying off.

